# Dip Netting Shrimp?



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Not asking where to go, just when is it in season and do you do this at night? I was told a 5gal. bucket per person limit. Do you go out during the incoming or out going tide? Any advice would help me out when I take my son this year. I do have a boat, a dip net or two, lights etc... just lacking the know how.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

At the very least, you can drift a shallow grass bed and shine the light straight down. Look for gold/orange eyes shining back at you.
I believe tho, that's all bait sized shrimp.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't exactly remember the time of year, I do remember it was hot though - not sure if it was spring or summer or fall, but...

I was fishing near the RR bridge on Mulat and the're was boat there that kept cast netting down around the bridge.

I saw the guys later at the ramp, and asked if they had a good day catching mullet - they invited me over to look in the cooler - slam full of decent sized shrimp. There was probably 4 of them on the boat and they had a few coolers full of shrimp and ice.

I've never tried to duplicate their results...just thought it was nice to see.


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

What is "dip netting shrimp"?
We always threw bait nets at them


----------

